

Denver Police Are Using a Nose Telescope to Sniff Out People's Weed - joelle
http://www.vice.com/read/denver-police-are-using-a-nose-telescope-to-sniff-out-peoples-weed?utm_source=vicefbus

======
jared314
They have the olfactometers to enforce odor ordinances. Because, you need to
be able to measure the odor to enforce the ordinances.

The author is just "concerned" that the police will abuse the new ordinances
to prosecute pot smokers, even though the act of smoking is now legal.

